# Welches Netzteil für Gigabyte GeForce GTX 980 Gaming G1?



## Nottulner (24. Oktober 2014)

*Welches Netzteil für Gigabyte GeForce GTX 980 Gaming G1?*

Suche für die Config meines Systems (siehe Signatur) ein neues Netzteil.
Denke mal mein Corsair NT reicht dafür nicht mehr. 
Corsair Enthusiast Series VX550 550W ATX 2.2 (CMPSU-550VX) in Netzteile & USV: Netzteile | heise online Preisvergleich

Also welches NT empfehlt Ihr?


----------



## Legacyy (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Welches Netzteil für Gigabyte GeForce GTX 980 Gaming G1?*

Was willst du denn ausgeben?

Würde pauschal eins der hier empfehlen:
Produktvergleich Super Flower Golden Green HX 450W ATX 2.3 (SF-450P14XE (HX)), LC-Power Gold Series LC9550 V2.3 500W ATX 2.3, Antec TruePower Classic TP-450C, 450W ATX 2.4 (0761345-07700-2/0761345-07701-9), be quiet! Straight Power E10 500W ATX 2.4 (


----------



## Nottulner (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Welches Netzteil für Gigabyte GeForce GTX 980 Gaming G1?*

Bis 80€


----------



## xpSyk (24. Oktober 2014)

Legacyy schrieb:


> Was willst du denn ausgeben?  Würde pauschal eins der hier empfehlen: Produktvergleich Super Flower Golden Green HX 450W ATX 2.3 (SF-450P14XE (HX)), LC-Power Gold Series LC9550 V2.3 500W ATX 2.3, Antec TruePower Classic TP-450C, 450W ATX 2.4 (0761345-07700-2/0761345-07701-9), be quiet! Straight Power E10 500W ATX 2.4 (



Diese, von unten nach oben. 

Oder: Rechts nach links.^^


----------



## Aerni (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Welches Netzteil für Gigabyte GeForce GTX 980 Gaming G1?*

ne karte für 600€ aber beim netzteil das billgste vom billgen. super idee. leg 40€ drauf und kauf dir was ordentliches. DarkPowerPro10 zb. kriegste für 120€.


----------



## Threshold (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Welches Netzteil für Gigabyte GeForce GTX 980 Gaming G1?*

Wie alt ist das Corsair Netzteil?


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Welches Netzteil für Gigabyte GeForce GTX 980 Gaming G1?*



Aerni schrieb:


> ne karte für 600€ aber beim netzteil das billgste vom billgen. super idee. leg 40€ drauf und kauf dir was ordentliches. DarkPowerPro10 zb. kriegste für 120€.


 Die genannten NT´s würden es aber auch machen und das P10 übersteigt das Budget vom TE.


----------



## Aerni (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Welches Netzteil für Gigabyte GeForce GTX 980 Gaming G1?*



MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Die genannten NT´s würden es aber auch machen und das P10 übersteigt das Budget vom TE.



ach ne sag bloß. ich wollte ja auch nur drauf hinweisen das man nicht am falschen ende sparen sollte. wer schon über 600€ ausgibt, sollte sich auch nen gutes netzteil gönnen. aber muss er ja selbst wissen.


----------



## ich111 (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Welches Netzteil für Gigabyte GeForce GTX 980 Gaming G1?*



xpSyk schrieb:


> Diese, von unten nach oben.
> 
> Oder: Rechts nach links.^^


Das E10 ist aber ein gutes Stück besser als die anderen, warum dann als letztes?


----------



## NuVirus (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Welches Netzteil für Gigabyte GeForce GTX 980 Gaming G1?*

Wenn er das E10 500W nimmt spart er nicht am falschen Ende sondern hat ein sehr gutes Netzteil auch wenn das P10 nochmal einen drauf setzt


----------



## Aerni (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Welches Netzteil für Gigabyte GeForce GTX 980 Gaming G1?*



NuVirus schrieb:


> Wenn er das E10 500W nimmt spart er nicht am falschen Ende sondern hat ein sehr gutes Netzteil auch wenn das P10 nochmal einen drauf setzt



das E10 500W ist auch nur das billigste was man von BQ bekommt. ich und einige andere hatten es auch, und es war nach 1 woche defekt. warum weiss keiner, gingen alle zurück. zudem bietet das 500w modell keine möglichkeiten für späteres sli.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Welches Netzteil für Gigabyte GeForce GTX 980 Gaming G1?*



Aerni schrieb:


> ach ne sag bloß. ich wollte ja auch nur drauf hinweisen das man nicht am falschen ende sparen sollte. wer schon über 600€ ausgibt, sollte sich auch nen gutes netzteil gönnen. aber muss er ja selbst wissen.


 Wer schreibt hier was von 600.-€  Das man bei einem NT nicht am falschen Ende sparen sollte, ist mir sehr bewusst. Du solltest erst den Thread vom TE richtig durchlesen, bevor du empfehlungen aussprichst.


----------



## Threshold (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Welches Netzteil für Gigabyte GeForce GTX 980 Gaming G1?*



Aerni schrieb:


> das E10 500W ist auch nur das billigste was man von BQ bekommt. ich und einige andere hatten es auch, und es war nach 1 woche defekt. warum weiss keiner, gingen alle zurück. zudem bietet das 500w modell keine möglichkeiten für späteres sli.


 
Was soll der Quatsch mit späterem SLI?
Der TS hat ein H87 Mainboard. Versuch da drauf mal SLI.


----------



## Aerni (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Welches Netzteil für Gigabyte GeForce GTX 980 Gaming G1?*



MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Wer schreibt hier was von 600.-€  Das man bei einem NT nicht am falschen Ende sparen sollte, ist mir sehr bewusst. Du solltest erst den Thread vom TE richtig durchlesen, bevor du empfehlungen aussprichst.



eben satnd da noch, das er sich ne G1 Gaming 980GTX kaufen will! wenn er den beitrag bearbeitet, kann ich nix für. und die kostet 600€, oder etwa nich? is ja auch egal, er hat ne karte für 600€ da drin.

ja dann kein SLI, trotzdem is das P10 besser....ja kauf den schrott ,wirste sehen.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Welches Netzteil für Gigabyte GeForce GTX 980 Gaming G1?*



Aerni schrieb:


> eben satnd da noch, das er sich ne G1 Gaming 980GTX kaufen will! wenn er den beitrag bearbeitet, kann ich nix für. und die kostet 600€, oder etwa nich? is ja auch egal, er hat ne karte für 600€ da drin.
> 
> ja dann kein SLI, trotzdem is das P10 besser....ja nkauf den schrott ,wirste sehen.


 Sag mal, weißt du eigentlich was du hier schreibst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ab jetzt B2T.


----------



## Threshold (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Welches Netzteil für Gigabyte GeForce GTX 980 Gaming G1?*



Aerni schrieb:


> ja dann kein SLI, trotzdem is das P10 besser....ja nkauf den schrott ,wirste sehen.


 
Schreib doch nicht so einen Unsinn.
Das E10 hat die gleiche Basis wie das Power Zone. Nur mit dem Unterschied dass das E10 hochwertiger ist und 4 Rails bietet.


----------



## Aerni (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Welches Netzteil für Gigabyte GeForce GTX 980 Gaming G1?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Schreib doch nicht so einen Unsinn.
> Das E10 hat die gleiche Basis wie das Power Zone. Nur mit dem Unterschied dass das E10 hochwertiger ist und 4 Rails bietet.



dann schaumal ins netzteil forum. es häufen sich langsam die fälle defekter E10 500W. aber is ok. is neu, muss gut sein, steht BQ drauf, kaufen. ich habs gemacht, war defekt, 1 woche nur ärger, 40€ mehr investiert, jetzt glücklich. 

schönen abend noch


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Welches Netzteil für Gigabyte GeForce GTX 980 Gaming G1?*



Aerni schrieb:


> dann schaumla ins netzteil forum. es häufen sich langsam die fälle defekter E10 500W. aber is ok. cya


 Quelle??


----------



## ich111 (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Welches Netzteil für Gigabyte GeForce GTX 980 Gaming G1?*

Wie viele E10 gehen wohl über den Tisch und wie viele P10


----------



## Threshold (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Welches Netzteil für Gigabyte GeForce GTX 980 Gaming G1?*



Aerni schrieb:


> dann schaumal ins netzteil forum. es häufen sich langsam die fälle defekter E10 500W. aber is ok. is neu, muss gut sein, steht BQ drauf, kaufen. ich habs gemacht, war defekt, 1 woche nur ärger, 40€ mehr investiert, jetzt glücklich.
> 
> schönen abend noch


 
Wo gibt es Defekte mit dem E10?
Und wenn du einen Defekt hast dann nutzt du den Vor Ort Austausch und kriegst ein neues.
Und wenn das auch wieder kaputt geht kriegst du wieder ein neues im Vor Ort Austausch.


----------



## Legacyy (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Welches Netzteil für Gigabyte GeForce GTX 980 Gaming G1?*

Ich hab auch noch nie was von defekten E10 Modellen gehört 
Ohne irgendwelche Tatsachen nur leeres Geschwätz.


----------



## Threshold (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Welches Netzteil für Gigabyte GeForce GTX 980 Gaming G1?*

Einfach mal wieder auf den TS warten.

Klar ist das P10 ein super Netzteil aber wenn das außerhalb des Budget liegt muss man das eben akzeptieren.
Andererseits finde ich es immer fragwürdig wenn eine Grafikkarte für über 500€ gekauft wird und dann wird beim Netzteil geknausert.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Welches Netzteil für Gigabyte GeForce GTX 980 Gaming G1?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Einfach mal wieder auf den TS warten.
> 
> Klar ist das P10 ein super Netzteil aber wenn das außerhalb des Budget liegt muss man das eben akzeptieren.
> Andererseits finde ich es immer fragwürdig wenn eine Grafikkarte für über 500€ gekauft wird und dann wird beim Netzteil geknausert.


 Weil ein NT keine FPS bringt  Aber recht hast du.


----------



## highspeedpingu (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Welches Netzteil für Gigabyte GeForce GTX 980 Gaming G1?*



> Ich hab auch noch nie was von defekten E10 Modellen gehört
> Ohne irgendwelche Tatsachen nur leeres Geschwätz.


Hier ist eins... (ab 0:34)
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...isprobleme/359511-pc-geht-einfach-so-aus.html

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3fTE6y2N5PE&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Threshold (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Welches Netzteil für Gigabyte GeForce GTX 980 Gaming G1?*

Der hat aber ein P10 und kein E10 was kaputt gegangen ist.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Welches Netzteil für Gigabyte GeForce GTX 980 Gaming G1?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Der hat aber ein P10 und kein E10 was kaputt gegangen ist.


 Ich sehe da kein NT


----------



## Threshold (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Welches Netzteil für Gigabyte GeForce GTX 980 Gaming G1?*

Ich rede vom Thread und nicht vom Video.


----------



## NuVirus (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Welches Netzteil für Gigabyte GeForce GTX 980 Gaming G1?*



Aerni schrieb:


> das E10 500W ist auch nur das billigste was man von BQ bekommt. ich und einige andere hatten es auch, und es war nach 1 woche defekt. warum weiss keiner, gingen alle zurück. zudem bietet das 500w modell keine möglichkeiten für späteres sli.


 
Also ich hab bisher nen E10 500W und E10 400W verbaut und keinerlei Probleme


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Welches Netzteil für Gigabyte GeForce GTX 980 Gaming G1?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich rede vom Thread und nicht vom Video.


 Aso, wusste ich nicht.


----------



## Threshold (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Welches Netzteil für Gigabyte GeForce GTX 980 Gaming G1?*



MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Aso, wusste ich nicht.


 
Ich hab mich da mal eingeklinkt.
Mal schauen wo der Hase begraben ist.
Misch doch auch mit wenn du magst.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Welches Netzteil für Gigabyte GeForce GTX 980 Gaming G1?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich hab mich da mal eingeklinkt.
> Mal schauen wo der Hase begraben ist.
> Misch doch auch mit wenn du magst.


 Bin dabei


----------



## Nottulner (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Welches Netzteil für Gigabyte GeForce GTX 980 Gaming G1?*

Also 40€ mehr sollte nicht das Problem für mich sein.
War nur die Frage ob es nicht schnuppe ist ob E10 oder P10.
Wenn mir jemand mal vernünftige Argumente liefert für 40€ Aufpreis dann wird es das P10


----------



## Threshold (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Welches Netzteil für Gigabyte GeForce GTX 980 Gaming G1?*

Also das P10 ist schon besser als das E10.
Es kostet nicht einfach nur weil es das Top Modell ist. Es bietet auch mehr.
Wenn du das Budget hast kauf dir das P10 mit 550 Watt.


----------



## Nottulner (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Welches Netzteil für Gigabyte GeForce GTX 980 Gaming G1?*

Ok

Dann wirds das P10.

Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Welches Netzteil für Gigabyte GeForce GTX 980 Gaming G1?*



Nottulner schrieb:


> Ok
> 
> Dann wirds das P10.
> 
> Danke für eure Hilfe


 Gute Wahl.Viel Spaß mit dem neuen Saftspender


----------



## xpSyk (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Welches Netzteil für Gigabyte GeForce GTX 980 Gaming G1?*



ich111 schrieb:


> Das E10 ist aber ein gutes Stück besser als die anderen, warum dann als letztes?


 
Genau das meine ich doch. ^^


----------



## NuVirus (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Welches Netzteil für Gigabyte GeForce GTX 980 Gaming G1?*

Bestelle mir demnächst auch das P10 550W für meinen PC da das E9 in nen anderen PC kommt ist einfach das beste NT für eine Grafikkarte aktuell und du kannst auch bedenkenlos mit dem NT mal auf Haswell-E oder oä. aufrüsten


----------



## Nottulner (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Welches Netzteil für Gigabyte GeForce GTX 980 Gaming G1?*

Bin nämlich noch am überlegen mir eine neue CPU zu kaufen und zwar:

Intel Core i7-4790K, 4x 4.00GHz, tray (CM8064601560016/CM8064601710501) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## der pc-nutzer (26. Oktober 2014)

CPU's immer Boxed kaufen, Tray können Rückläufer sein, außerdem gibts nur ein Jahr Garantie anstatt 3


----------



## xHaru (26. Oktober 2014)

der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> CPU's immer Boxed kaufen, Tray können Rückläufer sein, außerdem gibts nur ein Jahr Garantie anstatt 3



Es gibt bei Trays * null * Garantie oder sonstwas. Kulanz des Händlers triffts wohl eher. Trays sind in jedem Falle Rückläufer. Sogar schlechter als Boxed, da die meisten Trays von OCern stammen,  die sich ein paar Exemplare verschiedener Chargen kaufen und nur diejenigen behalten, die sich am Besten OCen lassen.


----------

